# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  تعريف العدوان في القانون الدولي

## أم خطاب

*تعريف العدوان في القانون الدولي /الجزء الثاني* *    Wednesday 27-09 -2006   * 
تغريد كشكمفهوم الإرهاب 

   يدين القانون الدولي الإرهاب الصادر عن أنظمة سياسية أو أفراد، ويطالب الدول بضرورة الامتناع عن تأييد النشاطات الإرهابية أو مساعدتها، بل إنه يدعو إلى مكافحة هذه الأعمال بكل الوسائل ويحدد العقوبات في حالة ممارستها سواء أكان مرتكبوها أفرادا أو منظمات سياسة أو دولا، وقد استند القانون الدولي إلى عدد كبير من الاتفاقات الدولية الضارعة التي تدعو إلى ذلك، منها: اتفاق منع إبادة الجنس، واتفاقا طوكيو ومونتريال حول إدانة الأعمال المخالفة للقانون على متن الطائرات، واتفاق إدانة خطف الدبلوماسيين، واتفاق إدانة احتجاز الرهائن، واتفاق منع التعذيب، واتفاق إدانة القرصنة البحرية، واتفاق الأشخاص المحميين دوليا… الخ، يضاف إلى ذلك العديد من البيانات التي صدرت عن الهيئات الدولية أو القرارات المتعلقة بالموضوع وهذا يؤكد على أن القانون الدولي شمل في أحكامه إرهاب الفرد وإرهاب الدولة وأكد على وجوب إنزال العقوبة بالاثنين معا، وحرص على أن يحظر على الدولة ممارسة الإرهاب أو القيام بما يخالف القانون الإنساني الدولي (ولا سيما اتفاقيات جنيف الرابعة عام 1949) تحت أي ذريعة كانت واستجابة لأي سبب أو حافز أيا يكن نوعه، لكن بسبب عدم وجود تعريف موحد للإرهاب متفق عليه من قبل المجتمع الدولي، كثرت المحاولات الفردية من الدول والفقهاء لتعريفه فتعددت التعاريف واختلفت الدول في موقفها من مفهوم الإرهاب، فقد عرف الإرهاب بأنه" أي عمل عنف منظم يهدف إلى خلق حالة من اليأس أو الخوف بقصد زعزعة ثقة المواطنين بحكومتهم أو ممثليها، أو بقصد تهديم بنية نظام قائم، أو بقصد تدعيم أو تعزيز سلطة حكومة قائمة." كما تم تعريفه بأنه "أي عمل منظم يستعمل فيه العنف (فعل جرمي) أو التهديد باستعمال العنف لخلق جو من الخوف (الذعر) العارم بقصد القمع والإكراه أو بقصد تحقيق أهداف سياسية." 

   ويعرف بأنه "قتل أو جرح متعمد لمواطنين أبرياء، أو حرمانهم من ممارسة حرياتهم لأغراض سياسية في وقت النزاع المسلح، يرتكب هذه الأعمال أفراد ينتمون لقوات مسلحة نظامية أو أفراد لا ينطبق عليهم صفة المحاربين". ويعرف بأنه "عمل إكراهي (قسري) يستخدم للتأثير على حرية الاختيار للأشخاص، ويشمل هذا العمل الاستعمال المتعمد للعنف أو التهديد به ضد هدف (ضحية) لغرض إيصال التهديد بالعنف المستقبلي للمقصود أصلا بأنه” استخدام منظم للعنف أو التهديد بالعنف لتحقيق أهداف سياسية أو عامة، هذا العمل ذو الأهداف السياسية أو العقائدية يمكن ممارسته من قبل حكومات أو جماعات أو أفراد". 

   تتفق كل التعاريف المتعلقة بالإرهاب على العناصر المادية والمعنوية لمفهوم الإرهاب، فالإرهاب أولا، عمل عنف منظم أوتهديد به، وثانيا، يخلق حالة من الخوف والقلق والذعر لدى من يطالهم الإرهاب، وثالثا، يهدف لتحقيق أغراض عامة أو سياسية لمرتكبي الإرهاب، فعمل العنف المستخدم هو وسيلة مادية تتسبب بحصول حالة نفسية تؤدي لتحقيق غايات مادية أو معنوية، إلاّ أن هذه التعاريف وإن اتفقت على العناصر الأساسية لمفهوم الإرهاب، فهي قد اختلفت على مصدر العنف والجهة التي يطالها، فقد توسع مفهوم الإرهاب ليشمل كل عمل عنف يصدر عن أفراد أو جماعات أو حكومات أو دول، ومن معرفي الإرهاب من حصره بأعمال العنف التي يقوم بها أفراد أو جماعات فقط دون الأعمال التي تقوم بها الحكومات أو الدول، وهناك من توسع في مفهوم الإرهاب واعتبر كل عمل له طابع العنف عملا إرهابيا، فيما تفرق تعريفات أخرى بين العنف الإرهابي (اللاشرعي) والعنف المشروع (الشرعي). 

   عدم الاتفاق على تعريف موحد للإرهاب، جعل لكل دولة مفهومها الخاص بالإرهاب، فالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تركز جل اهتمامها على الإرهاب اللارسمي، ففي مشروع قرار عن الإرهاب ومشروع معاهدة لمنع ومعاقبة بعض أعمال الإرهاب الدولي المقدمين من حكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للجمعية العام للأمم المتحدة في 26 أيلول1972 حصرت هذه الحكومة اهتمامها بالإرهاب الذي يرتكبه الأشخاص والجماعات والذي تسميه بالإرهاب اللارسمي، وحجتها في ذلك أن هذا النوع من الإرهاب خطير لما يشمله من أعمال القتل غير المشروعة والمتمثلة بالأذى الجسدي الخطير والخطف التي تهدد الأمن والسلم الدوليين، ولم تميز الولايات المتحدة في هذين المشروعين بين أعمال العنف المشروعة وأعمال العنف الإرهابية، واعتبرت كل أعمال العنف أعمالا إرهابية يجب منعها ومعاقبة مرتكبيها.

   وقد رفضت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة هذا الموقف الأمريكي في قرارها رقم 3034 تاريخ 18 كانون الأول 1972 إذ تناول هذا القرار موضوع الإرهاب الدولي الرسمي واللارسمي، بكل أشكاله وأنواعه، ودعا الدول إلى التعاون من اجل استنباط الإجراءات الفعالة لمنع وقوع الإرهاب ومعاقبة مرتكبيه، والى دراسة أسباب الإرهاب الأساسية من اجل إيجاد الحلول العادلة والشاملة لها. وفيما اخرج القرار نضال الشعوب من إطار الإرهاب الدولي بإعلانه شرعية نضال حركات التحرر الوطني، اعتبر إرهابا دوليا أعمال القمع التي تمارسها الأنظمة الاستعمارية وأنظمة التمييز العنصري والهيمنة الأجنبية.

   بناء على ما تقدم، يمكن تعريف الإرهاب الدولي بأنه كل عمل عنف منظم، أو التهديد به، يقوم به أفراد أو جماعات أو حكومات أو دول لخلق حالة من الخوف أو الذعر أو اليأس بقصد تحقيق أهداف عامة، سياسية أو اجتماعية أو اقتصادية، تعتبر أعمالا إرهابية أعمال القمع والتوسع والاحتلال والاستغلال والهيمنة بكل أشكالها التي تمارسها الأنظمة الاستعمارية وأنظمة التمييز العنصري والهيمنة الأجنبية، ولا تعتبر أعمالا إرهابية نضال الشعوب وحركات التحرر الوطني لأجل تقرير المصير والتحرير والاستقلال.

   أما مفهوم الثورة كفعل نضالي للتحرر الوطني، فإن هذا النوع من الثورات يعني ثورة شعب مستعمر خاضع للقهر القومي ضد القوى الاستعمارية الأجنبية، ولقد جاء هذا النوع من الثورة منذ أن وجد الاستعمار، وكانت في معظم الحالات عملاً عنيفاً يستهدف طرد المستعمر من البلاد، أو قلب النظام العميل الذي يقيمه الاحتلال ويدعمه ويختفي خلفه بوسائل تكتيكية مختلفة تخدم إستراتيجية الثورة الهادفة لهزيمة العدو، إذ لا يمكن (أن يكون هناك إستراتيجية فعالة على المدى البعيد، دون استخدام القوة المسلّحة). 

منقول 

الكل يتكلم عن الارهاب 
والكل ينادي بالارهاب
واين امريكا والصهاينة وايران من افعالهم ضد البلاد

سيبقى قول الله تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "*واعدوا لهم* ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم " صدق الله العظيم

سنعد للكفر كل مابوسعنا من قوة لنرهبهم بكل ما استطعنا وستبقى راية لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله مرفوعة 




سنعد للكفرة كل مابوسعنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للطرح أ / ام خطاب*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمرور

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------


## mrmedoz

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

